# Sic semper tyrannis



## DEFEATER

I am aware that 'Sic semper tyrannis' means 'thus always to tyrants,' but I want to know how to say "thus always to _other_ tyrants," for a piece of writing I am doing. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## Agró

'Sic semper _aliis_ tyrannis'


----------



## Cagey

If by "other" you mean the all rest of the tyrants, you could say:

_Sic semper ceteris tyrannis. _


----------



## DEFEATER

by "other" i do mean all the rest of tyrants. Can anyone verify the above or offer commentary? Thanks


----------



## DEFEATER

Someone please verify if you can


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Cagey perfectly answers your question .


----------



## Peano

J.F. de Troyes has correctly verified that Cagey perfectly answered your question. 

Remember that _*alius *_means "_some, some other(s)_", while _*ceterus *_means "_the other(s), the rest_".

*Et al.* (_*et alii*_) : "_and some others_"
*Etc.* (_*et cetera*_) : "_and the rest_"


----------

